
Ask HN: I want to move to USA, what I need to do? - matysanchez
I am from Argentina and I want to move to the US and start a business, I have capital to invest and I am a developer myself. Any of you have experience in this? Is this possible in the Trump&#x27;s era? Also I have Polish citizenship too.<p>Thanks!
======
schoen
You might want to look at the comments and threads by Peter Roberts, who's
done AMA threads on Hacker News before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=proberts](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=proberts)

It's obviously a huge amount of information due to the great variety of kinds
of visas and the complicated details about eligibility and practical
considerations, but maybe some of the information in those threads will be
helpful to you. Also, maybe Peter Roberts will be willing to do another thread
at some point -- it's clear that a lot of Hacker News readers were very
interested.

It might be somewhat expensive, but you may want to hire an immigration lawyer
in the U.S. for a consultation, especially someone with a practice specialized
in technology and startups. Some of the immigration lawyers have incredibly
detailed and helpful knowledge about what works and doesn't work and can help
you understand your options in your specific situation. I'm sure the lawyers
would point out that there are many different kinds of immigration paths, and
that small details about your situation and plans can affect your eligibility
and likelihood of approval for each of them.

Best of luck to you!

~~~
matysanchez
Thanks so much! I will read more about Peter and will ask for a consultant :)

------
fbru02
Investor visas are not terrible. EB5 is great provided you have 500k to put in
a single investment.

~~~
matysanchez
Well that is much more than I have, I am planning to go with 100k, is there
any other program or something? I pretend to relocate. Thanks!

~~~
alain94040
The 500K minimum is to get a green card. All you really need is a E-1 visa,
which Argentina seems to qualify for. That visa has no minimum investement, so
with $100K, you should easily be able to open a US company, and start a
legitimate business. And get your visa.

